# Maginon FS 500 software.



## Jospe (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Folks

Thanks for letting me join.

I am having extreme difficulty downloading the Maginon FS 500 Film Scanner software, from the supplied disc. A quick search on Google reveals that others have the same problem.

Every time I load the disc, The Maginon FS 500 logo shows up, revealing 3 greyed out options. 

Installation.......... this turns black when clicking with mouse. but nothing happens ( countless efforts )
Users Manual..... this works and reveals the complete user manual as supplied in the box
Exit.....................this works !

Using Windows 7 on HP Pavillion desktop

Film scanner purchased from Aldi. Original item returned to store and replaced.

Regards

Jospe


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Have you tried turning off your security programs?

Go here http://www.supra-electronics.com/typo3/index.php?id=116&L=24
and look at the one 1-800 support number. Perhaps they can tell you how to get the installation started.


----------



## Jospe (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you Liz. I will try it. Jospe


----------

